
Do You Trust Your VPN? Are You Sure? - xweb
https://slate.com/technology/2019/02/best-vpn-companies-trust-privacy.html
======
xweb
Maybe this should be an "Ask HN" \- but what do you think about the VPNs
mentioned in this article and the use cases described? I also have researched
VPNs and basically threw in the towel...gave up...how can you possibly know if
you can trust ANY VPN provider?

[https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/) seems
objective, but it is infrequently updated and insufficiently comprehensive,
not to mention a bit of a usability nightmare.

There is also the factor that different users have different use cases. A VPN
that is perfect for Glenn Greenwald may not be what Joe Schmoe who just wants
to hide his porn habit from his ISP needs. It does feel like the market could
use some way to figure out which VPNs can be trusted.

So, the questions are:

\- What is your VPN of choice? \- How did you choose your VPN? \- Do you trust
your VPN? \- And how could you objectively trust your VPN? What would give you
that feeling of security?

~~~
smacktoward
_> how can you possibly know if you can trust ANY VPN provider?_

There needs to be an independent auditor who can establish standards and
certify which VPNs comply with them and which do not, in much the same way
that UL
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UL_(safety_organization)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UL_\(safety_organization\)))
certification on an electrical product means you can be reasonably confident
it won't burn your house down.

